# New wheels for my Felt F5



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

I finally got the new wheels to complete the build of my 2008 F5 frame.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Very kewl!!


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

What brand is that handlebar?


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Those wheels are so light your bike is floating. Did you fill them with helium?


----------



## jwp3476 (Jun 22, 2010)

lockwood1 said:


> What brand is that handlebar?


The bars are Oval Concepts R910 Aergo Carbon Road Bar. I will caution that I had to use Nokon cables for the brakes because of the extreme bend in the bar.


----------



## jwp3476 (Jun 22, 2010)

tober1 said:


> Those wheels are so light your bike is floating. Did you fill them with helium?


Front:
Edge 2.45.24 tubular, Alchemy ELF, DT Aerolite - 560g Radial
Rear:
Edge 2.45.28 tubular, Alchemy ORC, DT Comp - 760g 3x Drive 2x NonDrive

I know I could have gone lighter with the 1.45 rims and fewer spokes but I have had racing wheels in the past that weren't tough enough to last more than one season. Gary at Mad Duck built these wheels to within 0.1 mm tolerance both laterally and vertically with high spoke tension so they are very smooth.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Whats your thoughts on the oval bar? I was looking at these today for my new F5.


----------



## jwp3476 (Jun 22, 2010)

I really like the flat top bar and the drops feel better to me than some of the other ergo ones. On the downside, I had to go to Nokon cables for the brakes because of the tight bends. I am not sure how they would work for Campy or the new Shimano shift cables since the exit hole is not too big and very close to the stem. I'm sure that when I change over to the new internal shift cables that I will have to use Nokon cables or similar. The other thing about the R910 bar is the price. You do have to pay for sexy carbon.


----------

